# GTX 980 TI Raijintek Morpheus vs. Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV - Welcher ist besser?



## Noctua (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine GTX 980 TI im Referenzdesign einen leisen und leistungsstarken Ersatzkühler. Welcher ist da besser geeignet? Der Raijintek Morpheus mit eLoop B12-1 bzw. B12-PS oder der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV?

Noctua


----------



## PHENOMII (25. Juni 2015)

Ich reihe mich hier mal mit ein 

Hoffe es ist in Ordnung. Und wie verhält es sich mit einer Karte im Referenzdesign ohne Baseplate bzgl der Kühlung von Speicher/SpaWa's?

Durch meine Erfahrungen mit einigen vergangenen Karten und verbauten Acceleros schwöre ich eigentlich auf diesen Kühler! Doch reicht die Backplate des IVers alleine aus, um SpaWa's und Speicher ausreichend zu kühlen?


----------



## nonameguzzi (25. Juni 2015)

Ich würde nen Arctic empfehlen, die verbauten lüfter sind sehr leise und das Kühlpotenzial ist enorm, habe den Extreme nicht allerdings den "Vollausbau" vom Twinturbo mit Backplate das sind die gleichen Lüfter!
Beim Morpheus müsstest du noch extre lüfter dazu kaufen, das wäre letztendlich evtl etwas leiser aber nen Aufpreis in meinen Augen nicht wert!


----------



## Noctua (25. Juni 2015)

Die extra Lüfter wären nicht das Problem, 2x eLoop B12-1 und 2x B12-PS aus meinem alten System habe ich noch da. Mir geht's vor allem um Lautstärke (ganz wichtig) und Kühlleistung


----------



## Lowmotion (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte vor den Alpenföhn Peter 2 + Gelid WLP + samt Eloop  B12-1 auf die Karte zu packen. Vorteil: die Eloops brauchen keine Regelung. Nachteil: eventuell sind sie zu schwach. Wenn ich nun die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich wohl eher eine fertige Karte kaufen. Aber diese Karten kosten aktuell 100 Euro und mehr. Für den Aufpreis bekomme ich eine "bessere" Kühlung zustande. Anderseits dauert die Umbauaktion bestimmt einen ganzen Abend.

Und letztlich weiss ich nicht wie gut der Peter 2 passen wird.


----------



## PHENOMII (25. Juni 2015)

Soweit ich weis ist das PCB der TitanX das selbe wie das 980TI-Layout. Einzig die Rückseite ist anders, da beim 980Ti "Pendant" die Speicher fehlen.
Man müsste dann ja eig nur schauen, ob der Peter kompatibel zur TitanX ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juni 2015)

Hatte mal den Accelero Xtreme IV, zwar nicht auf ner 980Ti, aber auf einer GTX580 3GB. Von der Lautstärke her war der Kühler erste Sahne, der war erst ab etwa 70% (etwa 1600rpm von maximalen 2200...) hörbar. Die Kühlleistung war auch gut, 74° waren bei 975MHz Core-Takt das Maximum. Bei ner extrem stromfressenden 580. 

Einzig die Kühlung der Spawas und des Grafikspeichers mit der Backplate durch die Platine durch überzeugte mich nicht so wirklich. Der Vorbesitzer hatte mir aber zumindest für die Spawas aus der Frontplate einen Kühler gesägt. Leider konnte ich nicht die Temperaturen auslesen, daher kann ich nichts zu den Spawa-Temperaturen sagen. Der Backplate-Kühler wurde unter Last aber auf jeden Fall so heiß dass man den keine Sekunde mehr anfassen konnte. Scheint also funktioniert zu haben.  Nur dass die Backplate einen Slot nach oben brauchte war nicht so toll. Und dass die Wärmeleitpads so ölig waren, dass die die Platine deutlich verfärbt hatten.

Der Morpheus ist ja eher auf die 290(X) zugeschnitten - sieht man alleine an der Spawa-Kühlung. Der Kühler ist nur für die Spawas der 290(X) passend... Da müsstest du dich selber um die Kühlung kümmern...


----------



## Noctua (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir vorhin mal die PCGH 07/2014  rausgesucht. Dort werden die beiden miteinander verglichen. Von der Leistung her scheiden beide gleich ab. Mit den getesten Silent Wings 2 war der Morpheus unter Last aber deutlich leiser. Das Spawa-Thema ist aber noch so ein Thema.


----------



## Schleuf (26. Juni 2015)

Hab den Arctic Lüfter auf meine GTX980 gebaut.
Unter Last im Referenz Design liegt die Temperatur bei 80° und der Lüfter war hörbar.
Jetzt mit dem Arctic Kühler unter Last bei ~55-58° Temperatur ohne hörbare Geräusche. 

Die GTX980Ti ist auf jedenfall kompatibel mit dem Arctic Kühler.


----------



## Noctua (26. Juni 2015)

Wie ist die Montage des Artic? Scheint ja eine tierische Fummelei zu sein.

Update: Habe vorhin mal Raijintek angeschrieben und die meinten der Morpheus passt auf die EVGA 980 TI in Referenzdesign.


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte den Accelero IV auf der GTX 670. Die Montage war schon etwas fummelig. Im Gegensatz zum IIer, den ich auf der 470 hatte, ist der IVer ein ganz anderes Konzept, mit dem ich mich im Nachhinein nie wirklich anfreunden konnte. Sehr leise, die max. Temps gingen von 84° auf 64°, alles tutti. Aber die Montage tu ich mir nicht mehr an. 

Für meine EVGA GTX 970 habe ich mir den Morpheus Black geholt. Ich hatte da zwar ein spezielles Problem mit einem Elko (eher der karte geschuldet), aber normalerweise passt der Kühler. Die Montage war viel einfacher, klassisch mit Kühlkörperchen und Klebepads (die halten top!). Kühlkörper und Pads liegen satt und massig bei. 

Dazu hat man freie Wahl bei den Lüftern, welche ich noch praktischerweise an meine Sentry-Lüftersteuerung anschließen konnte. Temps sind auch hier Top, von 74° mit lauten, nervigen Lüftern (Drehzahl 65%) des ACX-Kühlers auf 54° und normales Rauschen der Noiseblocker bei 100%. Im Idle regle ich runter, dann ist sie praktisch unhörbar.

Ist halt ein schwerer Klotz, die Karte hängt etwas rechts runter. Beim Accelero IV hat man diese Schiene, die das etwas verhindert.


----------



## PHENOMII (26. Juni 2015)

@NotAnExit: 
Mit deiner Antwort kann ich zumindest schonmal etwas anfangen! Vielen Dank dafür.

Lassen sich denn diese Pads und Kühlkörper auch ohne Morpheus erwerben? Beim Accelero Xtreme III hatte ich damals keine dabei - musste mir dann für eine HD6970 ein extra Kit besorgen. Dieses beinhaltete dann passende VRAM und SpaWa-Kühlerchen samt Wärmeleitkleber.

Nur wie du geschrieben hast, wären Klebepads wohl die bessere Alternative, als der Kleber. Diese lassen sich auch rückstandslos wieder entfernen?

Meiner Meinung nach wären dann der Accelero (wegen der oben benannten Schiene - die EVGA Referenz besitzt ja leider keine Baseplate) samt Kühlkörperchen+Klebepads das "rundere" Paket.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juni 2015)

Ich würde den Morpheus nehmen. Alles was du brauchst liegt bei, wie gesagt auch die Klebepads (die sich mit Elektroreinger oder Isopropanol übrigens ganz einfach wieder entfernen lassen). Dazu halt allerlei Kühlerchen für den Speicher und einen Breiteren für die SpaWas.

Selbst mit Billiglüftern kühlt der Morpheus noch gut genug, sodass du im Grunde genommen nie mehr als 800 U/min brauchen wirst.


----------



## Noctua (26. Juni 2015)

Das war die zweite Antwort von Raijintek heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher habe ich mich jetzt für den Morpheus entschieden. Die Bastelarbeit beim Arctic ist mir doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## PHENOMII (26. Juni 2015)

Eure beiden kommis haben mich nun auch umgestimmt! Ich werde es ebenfalls ausprobieren


----------



## econaut (27. Juni 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Selbst mit Billiglüftern kühlt der Morpheus noch gut genug, sodass du im Grunde genommen nie mehr als 800 U/min brauchen wirst.



Das halte ich für eine sehr fahrlässige Empfehlung! Für die GPU mag das in der Tat reichen und lässt sich ja auch die Temperatur leicht überprüfen. Bei 800 rpm und evtl. OC oder sogar Spannungserhöhung werden die Spannungswandler glühen, insbesondere mit so fitzeligen Nachrüstkühlerchen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juni 2015)

Von OC war soweit ich weiß nicht die Rede. 

Und ich sag's mal so: selbst meine R9 290 mir Werks-OC, deren Spawas rein für sich schon sehr heiß werden, kommt mit 800 U/min auch unter Last noch aus. Da ist es auch egal, ob ich 1500 U/min anlege. Gravierende Unterschiede - die auch nur ansatzweise im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke stehen würden - blieben bei mir bisher aus.

Die "Kühlerchen" reichen da normalerweise auch gut aus. Wer mehr will, sollte über eine WaKü nachdenken...


----------



## econaut (1. Juli 2015)

Deine R9 kann ja die VRM-Temperaturen auslesen. Wie heiß werden die denn unter Last mit 800rpm? Und zum Vergleich mit 1500rpm? 

Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren, bei Nvidia kann man ja leider nicht auslesen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Juli 2015)

Ist bei mir nicht ganz repräsentativ, da ich eine, sagen wir mal "angeschlagene", Asus habe.
Wie warm meine SpaWas werden hängt stark von der Anwendung ab. Das Limit liegt tatsächlich bei 110°C, wenn ich z.B. Furmark laufen lasse.
Bei Valley waren es zuletzt noch 87°C, bei Heaven oder Ryse (Son of Rome) sind es in etwa 95°C.

Ist immer von der jeweiligen Serie und dem Hersteller der Karte abhängig.
Bei mir laufen die Spawas auch wesentlich heißer als bei anderen... nach dem, was ich so im 290er Sammelthread vernommen habe.

Die Drehzahlen waren übrigens jeweils 800 U/min.
Sichtbare Veränderungen kann ich erst wieder ab 1500 U/min feststellen, dazwischen tut sich so gut wie nichts.
Unter die 700 U/min sollte man unter Last aber wirklich nicht gehen.
Spätestens wenn die Karte drosselt, weiß man, dass man etwas mehr anlegen sollte.

Die GPU-Temp zeigt sich dabei übrigens vollkommen unberührt und pendelt sich unter Last meist bei rund 65°C ein.


----------



## econaut (2. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info. Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass deine GPU-Temperatur sowohl bei 800 als auch bei 1500rpm immer bei 65°C liegt?

Das fänd ich ja krass!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juli 2015)

So um den Dreh, ja.
Bei Heaven (also unter Vollast) konnte ich zumindest keine gravierenden Unterschiede feststellen.
Vielleicht 4°C im Ausschlag, aber das wär mir die Lautstärke nicht Wert.

Eigentlich muss man da nur noch auf die Spannungswandler achten.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Juli 2015)

Das müsste ich mal checken. Allerdings kann ich die VRM ja nicht auslesen, ist mir fast etwas zu heikel. Ich teste es grad im Idle, 30°C (26°C Raumtemperatur), egal ob niedrigste oder höchste Lüfterstufe, kann also hinhauen.. Die Arctics profitieren bei dem Szenario immer noch etwas von 100% Lüfter. 

Wenn ich auf 100% stelle, hört man die Noiseblocker schon, aber nur als normales Rauschen. Der ACX-Kühler hat ab 60% richtig böse gezischt. Und selbst bei 65% hatte ich noch 74°, bei 23°C im Zimmer. Gestern hatte ich 28°C Raumtemperatur und beim Witcher ging es auf max. 56°C. 

Ich glaube, die Kühlfläche des Morpheus ist einfach riesig, so dass der Lüfter da nicht viel Arbeit hat.


----------



## Leon861 (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, Ich würde immer den Standard Kühler bei Grafikkarten nehmen, da diese leise sind und die Grafikkarte gut kühlen. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## Noctua (3. Juli 2015)

Leon861 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Ich würde immer den Standard Kühler bei Grafikkarten nehmen, da diese leise sind und die Grafikkarte gut kühlen. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


Standardkühler? Welchen meinst du?


----------



## Markus_P (4. Juli 2015)

Gibts schon weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Morpheus?
Will mir eine 980ti mit custom PCB (Gigabyt, MSI ...) zulegen da ich hoffe das durch die bessere Stromversorgung die besser zu kühlen sind und da ich ohne Modbios das Powertarget auf 120 und 122% stellen kann 
Wenn sich bei den Preis in den nächsten 3 Wochen nichts ändert nehm ich eine Galax HOF LN2 und hau dort den Morpheus mit 2 Eloops drauf 
Bis dahin werde ich mit meinen 5820k spielen denn ich in der laufe der Woche bekommen soll 

mfg


----------



## Noctua (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meine Karte am letzten Freitag umgebaut. Für die SpaWa habe ich allerdings einen alten noch vorhanden Kühlkörper (vom Arctic Accelero S1 Plus) angepasst und verwendet. Mit den verwendeten B12-1 @max (800rpm) ist die Karte extrem leise und die Temperaturen sind stark gesunken. Da ich am WE aber nicht daheim war und es die letzten Tage 30°C Raumtemperatur hatte, konnte ich noch nicht vergleichen. Gestern Abend bei Ark mit 100% GPU-Auslastung lief die Karte bei 30°C Zimmertemperatur mit knapp unte 70°C bei über 1200MHz dauerhaftem Boosttakt. Das wären auf 20°C Raumtemperatur runter gerechnet über 20K Temperaturdifferenz zum Referenzdesign bei enorm gesunkener Lautstärke. Den Arctic hätte ich wegen dem dicken CPU-Kühler nicht reinbekommen. Allerdings sollte Raijintek den Morpheus für die TI etwas überarbeiten, zumindest was die beigelegten Kühlkörper angeht.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juli 2015)

Hatte den Morpheus auf meine EVGA GXT 970 FTW+ geschnallt. 
- Front- und Backplate konnte ich dabei auf der Karte lassen
- Lüfter per PWM geregelt
- da das BIOS der Karte auch 0% bei den Lüftern erlaubt, war es möglich diese auch abzuschalten (hatte Noctua NF-F12 industrial genommen)

Bei einer EVGA 980Ti mit ACX 2.0 sollte das auch möglich sein.


----------



## Noctua (8. Juli 2015)

Wie hast du die Lüfter an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? Der Adapter von Arctic scheint nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mir aus Asien Adapter bestellt:

Mini 4-Pin GPU to 2 x 4-Pin FWM Fan Adapter - modDIY.com
Mini 4-Pin GPU (Female) to Mini 4-Pin GPU (Male) / 4-Pin Fan (Male) Cable Splitter - modDIY.com

Hier noch etwas günstiger:
3/4-Pin Fan Connector (Male) to 4-Pin GPU Mini Fan Connector (Female) - All Black - modDIY.com
4-Pin PWM Fan Connector (Male) to 4-Pin Mini GPU Fan Connector (Female) - modDIY.com

Versandzeiten von moddiy gehen echt iO.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Bei mir war es etwa einen Monat.
Hatte mir den mit 5-Pin für meine Asus bestellt. Die Quali war allerdings unter aller Sau, die Kabel sind nämlich schon bei Auslieferung aus dem Conenctor gefallen 
Nach dem, was man so hört, soll der Adapter von Gelid wohl um einiges besser sein. Der ist soweit ich weiß nämlich auch gesleevt.


----------



## Noctua (8. Juli 2015)

@DerKabelbinder: Hast du einen Link zu dem Gelid-Adapter?

@v3nom: Was kostet der Versand bei dem Shop? Ich habe da nix zu gefunden.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade mal du Sachen jeweils in den Warenkorb gelegt. Bei den teureren Sachen gibt es kostenlosen Versand, die billigen haben dann Versandkosten ab 9$… muss man mal selber testen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Bei modDIY kannst du dir die Versandkosten im Warenkorb kalkulieren lassen.
Habe bei mir meine ich nichts gezahlt.

Den Gelid-Adapter gibt es u.A. hier:
Gelid VGA PWM Adapter | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Ist aktuell sogar ganz gut verfügbar, da würde ich wenn, dann nicht all zu lange mit warten


----------



## Noctua (8. Juli 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bei modDIY kannst du dir die Versandkosten im Warenkorb kalkulieren lassen.
> Habe bei mir meine ich nichts gezahlt.
> 
> Den Gelid-Adapter gibt es u.A. hier:
> ...


Da eine, hoffentlich, letzte Frage (bzw. 2): Womit regelst du die Lüfter? Normal mit dem Afterburner oä. Tools? Ich denke PWM-Lüfter sind für den Adapter die bessere Wahl statt normale 3-polige?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

PWM-Lüfter sind eigentlich Pflicht, wenn du mit dem Adapter an die Karte willst. Sonst könntest du ja auch direkt ans Board gehen. So hatte ich es damals gemacht, da der 5-Pin-Adapter bei meiner Asus mit zwei Noctua NF-F12 nicht funktionierte.
Im Regelfall soll es aber gehen, auch mit Softwaresteuerung (zumindest dem Großteil der Beitrage in den Sammelthreads nach).
Bei mir werden die beiden Lüfter mittlerweile über eine seperate Corsair Commander Mini gesteuert, damit hab ich dann wieder die volle Kontrolle


----------



## Markus_P (8. Juli 2015)

Fotos wären Interessant 

mfg


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Wovon genau jetzt?


----------



## Markus_P (8. Juli 2015)

Karte + Morph


----------



## nicyboy (9. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch einen morpheus auf die gtx 980ti acx 2.0 gemacht und hab die beiden lüfter über ein y-kabel mit der lüftersteuerung vom Define R5 verbunden.. normal reichen 7v vollkommen und wenns richtig heiss wird gehe ich auf 12v Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Dann ist die Karte unter last bei ca 65 Grad, bei einer Raumtemperatur von 35 grad letzte woche ... 

Alles in allem wars mir das ganze absolut wert, ich würde da keinen gelid adapter nutzen und die Lüfter mit der graifkkarte verbinden, denke über das gehäuse oder mainboard ist es wesentlich sinnvoller und effektiver. Du darfst nicht vergessen das die acx 2.0 im idle bis 60 grad die Lüfter garnicht an hat .. aber wenn du sie übers mainboard oder lüftersteuerung anschliest und auf gradmal 5v im idle hast, ist die karte halt auch nur 30 grad warm


----------



## Noctua (9. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Fotos wären Interessant


Kann ich nachliefern, sobald der Adapter da ist und ich die Lüfter umbaue.



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen morpheus auf die gtx 980ti acx 2.0 gemacht und hab die beiden lüfter über ein y-kabel mit der lüftersteuerung vom Define R5 verbunden.. normal reichen 7v vollkommen und wenns richtig heiss wird gehe ich auf 12v Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Dann ist die Karte unter last bei ca 65 Grad, bei einer Raumtemperatur von 35 grad letzte woche ...
> 
> Alles in allem wars mir das ganze absolut wert, ich würde da keinen gelid adapter nutzen und die Lüfter mit der graifkkarte verbinden, denke über das gehäuse oder mainboard ist es wesentlich sinnvoller und effektiver. Du darfst nicht vergessen das die acx 2.0 im idle bis 60 grad die Lüfter garnicht an hat .. aber wenn du sie übers mainboard oder lüftersteuerung anschliest und auf gradmal 5v im idle hast, ist die karte halt auch nur 30 grad warm


Im Moment hängen die beiden eLoop B12-1 mit 12V direkt am Netzteil und sind fast unhörbar und es reicht unter Last halbwegs. Bei den 30°C Raumtemperatur Anfang der Woche und den leichten OC-Versuchen (1415 statt 1215MHz Boosttakt) bei 25°C gestern ging die Karte auf knapp unter 70°C. Da hätte ich gern etwas mehr Spielraum, genauso wie nach unten weniger Drehzahl praktisch wäre. Ich bin jetzt aber nicht der Fan von manuellem Lüfter im Betrieb regeln. Ich möchte eigentlich dass die Lüfter bei Bedarf von alleine hoch drehen wenn es nötig ist. Daher bleibt mir kaum eine andere Lösung wie der Adapter, da Speedfan mit meinem Board nicht gescheit funktioniert.


----------



## v3nom (9. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Alles in allem wars mir das ganze absolut wert, ich würde da keinen gelid adapter nutzen und die Lüfter mit der graifkkarte verbinden, denke über das gehäuse oder mainboard ist es wesentlich sinnvoller und effektiver. Du darfst nicht vergessen das die acx 2.0 im idle bis 60 grad die Lüfter garnicht an hat .. aber wenn du sie übers mainboard oder lüftersteuerung anschliest und auf gradmal 5v im idle hast, ist die karte halt auch nur 30 grad warm



Verstehe ich den Vorteil überhaupt nicht... So musst du doch immer per Hand am Schalter regeln. Mit nem PWM Adapter erstelle ich mir eine Lüfterkurve nach Wunsch (kann sogar die Lüfter noch im Idle abschalten) und gut ist 
Wenn es dann sommerlich heiß wird regelt die Karte die Lüfter halt etwas höher.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Juli 2015)

Die 12-1er sind doch eh so gut wie nicht zu hören, warum dann noch runteregeln? Wenn ich jetzt 1500 oder 2000 RPM Lüfter hätte... okay. Aber selbst dann werde ich aus akustischen Gründen in der Praxis nicht mehr als 1000 RPM nutzen. Der weitere Anstieg macht sich bei den Temps (siehe u.A. Bericht von Tom) kaum noch bemerkbar. Beim Morpheus ist eine automatisierte Steuerung daher eher überbewertet, oder anders ausgedrückt: rein optional.


----------



## Noctua (9. Juli 2015)

Für mich ist es mehr zur eigenen Sicherheit. Ich habe zum einen Angst dass ich die Lüfter nach Bastelarbeiten vergesse wieder anzuschliessen und dies dann vergesse und zum anderen isoliert das R5 recht gut und bei warmen Tagen würde ich die Lüfter gern höher drehen wollen. Und da ich aus meinem alten System noch B12-1 und B12-PS da haben, sind die Kosten überschaubar.
Und zum runterregeln: Wenn man ich ganz genau hinhöre und es sonst leise ist (zum Nachts beim surfen) höre ich die B12-1 bei 800 raus. Daher würde ich sie im reinen Desktopbetrieb auf 400-500rpm regeln wollen.


----------



## Gast1667517002 (15. Juli 2015)

Servus,
ich persönlich habe mich für den Morpheus Kühler entschieden und wegen der massiven Kühlleistung. Zudem schaut das Design der Black Variante richtig fett aus. 
Anbei einige Bilder im Anhang...  Umbau einer EVGA GTX 980. Die Frontplate habe ich draufgelassen und zusätzlich die Kühler an den heißen Stellen verbaut. 
Mit 2 x 120mm Silent Wings 2 unter 7Volt ist nicht zu hören. Dezentes OC auf 1520 MHz Boostclock bei BF4 / TW3  ca. 66 Grad.   Bin top zufrieden.


----------



## v3nom (15. Juli 2015)

Frontplate + die kleinen Kühler... super 
Ich hatte bei meiner EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ nur die Plate benutzt. Wäre interessant, ob die kleinen Kühler einen Unterschied machen....? Wahrscheinlich wenn dann nur bei langsamen Lüftern, oder?


----------



## Noctua (15. Juli 2015)

Bringt die Frontplate etwas? Ich habe bei meiner Karte den Kompletten Kühler von hinten aus abgeschraubt und dann vorne nur die Kühlkörper aufgeklebt. Ist das eher von Nachteil?

Die Bestellung von Aquatuning verzögert sich wohl noch weiter. Seit heute steht wieder unbekannter Liefertermin drin. Da muss ich wohl doch auf einen UK-Händler umsteigen.
Mit den beiden B12-1 (max @800rpm) erreicht sie bei bei ca. 1450MHz beim geschlossenen R5 bis zu 70°C. Ein offener Seitendeckel bringt nochmal ein paar Grad nach unten (ist aber keine Option), ein seitlicher Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel (egal ob saugend oder blasend) bringt dagegen nicht wirklich was. Sind die Werte ok?


----------



## Gast1667517002 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich finde schon das die Frontplate was bringt. 
Zum einen für die Kühlung der Speicherchips und auch für andere Komponenten sehr gut geeignet und zum anderen auch für die Stabilität des PCBs. Der Morpheus bringt ja auch eine größere Belastung für das PCB mit sich. 
Aber trotz dessen ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn diese abmontiert wird. Der Luftstrom der Lüfter kühlt ja ebenfalls mit... Die kleinen Kühlkörper werden jetzt nicht massig zur Kühlung beitragen aber da der Morpheus so montiert werden kann, denke ich, dass man somit die heißesten Stellen noch besser abfangen kann. Zudem hat es mir Spaß gemacht die Karte so umzubauen - hat nicht jeder . Hobby für Männer halt!


----------



## Noctua (17. Juli 2015)

Dann poste ich auch meine Fotos noch. Als WLP habe ich die Gelid GC-Extreme verwendet. Als Lüfter verwende ich zur Zeit 2x eLoop B12-1 @800rpm. Ein Adapterkabel habe ich mir jetzt aus UK bestellt (Aquatuning hat die Lieferung schon wieder um eine Woche verschoben). Ich werde die B12-1 aber erstmal drauf lassen und das Ganze mal beobachten.
Leider blockiert die Soundkarte den einen Lüfter etwas. Packe ich die in den PCIe-Slot oberhalb der Karte gibt es Störgeräuche auf den Boxen. Da bin ich aktuell noch auf Fehler-/Lösungssuche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zersägte SpaWa-Kühlerkörper stammt von einem alten VGA-Kühler, der zersägte Blaue ist aus einem VRAM-Kühlerset von Zalman.


----------



## Spreed (21. August 2015)

Wie breit wird die Karte mit dem Morpheus + den Silent Wings?

Denkt ihr, kann man mit einer FM WLP noch ein bisschen mehr rauskitzeln? Oder mit einer Grizzly Kyronaut?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. August 2015)

Habs mal bei meiner R9 290 ausprobiert. Der eine °C ist es aber eigentlich nicht wert, wenn man bedenkt, dass FM mit der Zeit auch Chip und Kühler (trotz Nickel-Beschichtung) ein wenig korrodieren lässt.
Bei meinem Morpheus hat es einige Spuren hinterlassen, die ich ohne Weiteres auch nicht mehr wegbekomme. Genau so wie bei meinem 4770k.
Auf einem Grafik-Chip wäre das schon realtiv fatal, da man diesen nicht wirklich schleifen und polieren kann.

Die Kryonaut finde ich ehrlich gesagt viel zu teuer.
Sie lässt sich weder besonders gut auftragen, noch ist die Performance um Welten besser (im Verhältnis zum hohen Preis).

Habe im Vergleich zu meiner günstigeren (und extrem leicht zu handhabenden) Thermalright CF III auch wieder nur einen °C weniger gehabt.
Ich würde es mit einer GC-Extreme versuchen. Die ist in Anbetracht ihrer Leistung eigentlich ganz günstig.


----------

